# center caps...



## QuikLilGoat (Aug 26, 2008)

hey I have these beyern rims but would like to change out the center caps to some pontiac or gto symbols.. does anyone know a good place to find some or even the stickers to put over them. I like the way they look but i'm getting tired of everyone asking why i have bmw rims on my gto. any help would be great.thanks!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

QuikLilGoat said:


> hey I have these beyern rims but would like to change out the center caps to some pontiac or gto symbols.. does anyone know a good place to find some or even the stickers to put over them. I like the way they look but i'm getting tired of everyone asking why i have bmw rims on my gto. any help would be great.thanks!


Hope this helps. 

I got my overlays from Grafxworks;
GrafxWerks.Com - Custom Automotive Products

You can also get them from here too;
Auto Trim DESIGN - GTO


----------

